# License Plate - Where To Put?



## Stu (Sep 28, 2010)

Just got my license plate for my new 268RL. Went to put it on, but I don't see any license plate bracket. It this normal? Unitl I figure out where to install the plate, I guess I'll put it in the rear window. Any help on where to put the plate will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

My license plate bracket is on the driver's side rear corner of the trailer, just below the tail light.


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

Maybe Gilligan forgot to attach the license plate bracket under the tail light...or maybe the plastic bracket tabs snapped off? Easy fix for the dealer in any event...


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Camping Fan said:


> My license plate bracket is on the driver's side rear corner of the trailer, just below the tail light.


They are just 2 white plastic tabs so they are easy to miss.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

The tabs hang off the tail light if I remember correctly.


----------



## CdnOutback (Apr 16, 2010)

that's where mine is... under the taillight


----------



## Stu (Sep 28, 2010)

I see it now, right under the left tail light. I looked and looked but didn't see it, but then the wife says I couldn't find anything even if I was staring right at it. Thanks to all.


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

X2 about finding stuff. DW's favorite expression on this is "bend over, Art". Somehow she thinks that I go to the closet, open the door, look straight in and "can't find it." Where she got that idea, I'll never know..


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

A word of warning, occasionally check those plastic brackets. While I was setting up over memorial day weekend I bumped the license plate and it fell off, both brackets had cracked and broke. I guess over time they got weak. Since the brackets are broken now I keep the plate in the back window between the screen and the glass.

Mike


----------



## Dub (Dec 8, 2008)

We had high winds in our campground over Labor Day weekend... fortunately we were in Michigan with our camper at the time...my neighbor and several people lost their license plates...wind blew them right off the trailers.


----------



## twincam (Jan 11, 2010)

The tail light on the left side should have tabs on the bottom to affix your plate. its possible though that the factory installed both right hand assembly's.


----------

